# 5w6, 8w7, 3w2 Thoughts on this?



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

After taking the various online tests multiple times, this is what I came up with as my type, It is very fitting and I am sure it is correct. What thoughts do you have on this, good, bad, or indifferent?


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

The classical enneagram is enough to standalone, if you find that at its core its insufficient thats how you know your misstyped. It's not easy to find your core type since it requires a high level of real self-awareness to our actual ego nature.


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

This is my classical test results, I am just learning more about the enneagram, it is hard to wrap my mind around, but I think I am getting closer, absolutely a 5 though.
Enneagram Test ResultsYou are most likely a type *5*.
Taking wings into account, you seem to be a *5w6*.

No personality test is completely accurate. Although several measures were taken to make this test as accurate as possible, there's always a chance that you are not typed correctly by it. Therefore, when deciding which Enneagram type and wing you are, you might also want to consider the types with the highest test scores on the lists below.

(Note that your lowest scores may be omitted.)
Type 5 - 11.7
Type 7 - 8.7
Type 8 - 7.7
Type 1 - 7.3
Type 9 - 6.3
Type 6 - 3.7
Type 4 - 3

Wing 5w6 - 13.6
Wing 5w4 - 13.2
Wing 7w8 - 12.6
Wing 8w7 - 12.1
Wing 8w9 - 10.9
Wing 7w6 - 10.6
Wing 1w9 - 10.5
Wing 9w8 - 10.2
Wing 9w1 - 10
Wing 6w5 - 9.6
Wing 4w5 - 8.9
Wing 6w7 - 8.1
Wing 1w2 - 7.8
Wing 4w3 - 3.4


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm a type 6 and I never score 6 on any tests, I consistently score 5,7,and 8. If you constantly score around 2 types that are close to a certain type you're probably that type. 

From looking at the results there is strong pooling around 5 and 7 which indicates type 6 to me. I also see 8 and 1 in good amounts as well which only indicated to me that you have a more active nature which may indicate that you might be a counter-phobic 6.


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

Why do they give you a number if it does not mean anything? What is the point of someone new taking these tests if it is not going to be accurate anyways, it seems like everyone has a different answer, "take this test it is better", " no that can't be you because you eat fruit loops for breakfast", "possibly you are in a bad mood so your results are skewed." Even when you test the same number multiple times that is apparently not accurate, I have been very frustrated with this for a while now, and it would seem that I am going to have to stay that way.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

Mip said:


> Why do they give you a number if it does not mean anything? What is the point of someone new taking these tests if it is not going to be accurate anyways, it seems like everyone has a different answer, "take this test it is better", " no that can't be you because you eat fruit loops for breakfast", "possibly you are in a bad mood so your results are skewed." Even when you test the same number multiple times that is apparently not accurate, I have been very frustrated with this for a while now, and it would seem that I am going to have to stay that way.


Tests can help you start to figure out your type and once it types you, you go back, read up on the type, and realize that's not me or it is you and go forward from there.


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

SharkT00th said:


> Tests can help you start to figure out your type and once it types you, you go back, read up on the type, and realize that's not me or it is you and go forward from there.


Thanks for the advice, I was typed as a couple others, but it did not fit right at all, 5 fits better than any other.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

@Mip, post 5 pictures that you identify with. Pictures speak a thousand words.


----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> @_Mip_, post 5 pictures that you identify with. Pictures speak a thousand words.


(name change from Mip)


----------



## notmonday (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, just some advice on typing here... Don't worry too much about the tests. I took a bunch of them and got results all over the place. I recommend trying to figure out, for sure, your tritype. I know you have the test results, and they seem right, but if you keep reading up on them (and there's so much content on PerC to help you out!) you may find that it changes. (With me, I thought at first that I was 9w8 2w3 6w5, but I slowly figured out that wasn't quite right- pretty sure now that I'm 9w8 5w6 2w3.)
So yeah, try to identify your type from each triad. Go for the written descriptions over the tests, and check out various threads or sources first. Enneagram is really complicated to figure out; it really takes lots of time and soul searching. Wait 'til you try to figure out your instinctual stackings!


----------

